# Bloody Squirrel Hunt



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 6, 2016)

Went for a little squirrel hunt walk yesterday before the rains came back. No have to work for a while. Get down to the hunting property after 10:30am and start my walk around the property. I need another squirrel or two for my pot. I killed one last Friday on my way to my drilled tree. I saw 5 before I get a shot at one. Low and off to the left. Missed him 2 more times as he ran through the woods with a big hickory nut in the mouth. Anyway I go and pull my 3 arrows out of two rotten logs and a tree. I continue my walk and hear dogs running back toward the pave road. Maybe running a deer or rabbit. They went back the way they came and out of my hearing range. The big creek is still mainly dry with just a water hole now and then. I cut up a branch which has water running down it towards the creek. I flush a gobbler from a brush pile from where they clear cut the propery over. I flush another one about fifty yards up in some small cane. I then spot a few squirrel in front of me . One takes off by me and gives me a 20 yard shot on the side of a sweetgum tree. Dang just beside his head. I go and retrieve my arrow. I made a footing for this arrow with an 2117 aluminum onto a GT1535. I push a hex head up a carbon shaft last week so I though I'd try a footing. As soon as I get back to my walk a squirrel comes around the base a hollow tree trunk. I hate to admit this but I missed this squirrel at less than 5 yards. He ran flicking his tail at me and chirping bad squirrel words at me. Now my footed arrow hit the tree square on and flew back behind me 10 yards. I'm thinking to myself that my footed arrow is now toast. When I found it only the insert and nock was pushed out some. I just pushed them back in and went on. Another squirrel starts barking at me and is sitting for a pefect shot but runs downs the tree and takes off before I can shoot. Then the sounds of dogs again coming back toward the pave road. I'm thing maybe I should walk that way and see what they are running. The pine trees were thined last March and it's pretty open. Just as I start a deer apears running my way. I throw my squirrel arrow to the ground and reach in my quiver and get a 160 gr grizzly broadhead arrow out. The deer stops and look in the direction the dogs are going. Not on the same trail. I hear something behind me and turn and see two deer running by within 20 yards and head toward the dogs. I turn my attention back to the other deer. It starts my way and stops within range but turns around at my draw but only goes 10 yards and stops again and gives me a 20 yard shot. I see blood right away but it looks to be way back on the right ham. My home made lighted nock is on. I watch the deer make its way back the way it came but it gets a little wobbly at 70 yards out and falls down but gets back up and then I see nothing of the deer. I get another arrow out and work my way to the last spot I saw the deer. I get there and the deer is dead in the wooded road. I go get my truck which is only a few 100 yards down the road. I quarter it up there and head back home as the rain starts back.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Clipper (Dec 6, 2016)

That should be a good tasting doe.  I see a blunt in one of the squirrel pictures, is that the point you like best for squirrel?  I shot a rabbit in the yard with a judo point and it didn't kill him.  Wondering what to use now.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 6, 2016)

Good job Sir. Always gotta be ready cause there is no telling what will happen in the woods. RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 6, 2016)

Good deal Mikey.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 6, 2016)

Good job Mikey. Looks like you hit something important.


----------



## EJC (Dec 6, 2016)

Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 6, 2016)

Awesome hunt! How many squirrel now? Ive hit a few more but they been holding strong....


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 6, 2016)

Great story, I bet you are glad you walked around before that rain, did you ever find out what the dogs were on?   Great shooting.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 6, 2016)

Good job Mike. Got some good groceries!


----------



## jekilpat (Dec 6, 2016)

Nicely done sir!  Sounded like a real head-spinner of a hunt.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 6, 2016)

Good job Mike.  Good eating there!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 7, 2016)

That was a exciting day in the woods, congrats.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2016)

That's the way to do it


----------



## pine nut (Dec 7, 2016)

Sometimes it just comes together!  Good hunt nd story!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2016)

Way to go Mike!!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 8, 2016)

That was some walk! Thanks for taking us along, and congratulations on the deer.


----------

